# Cell-Pore BioMedia



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Does anyone have any information on Cell-Pore BioMedia? I was wondering why it is so expensive? Does it make a big difference? Here is a link to the stuff. Touch me


----------



## hakeemtito

imachode knows a lot about this product. a 1 inch cube slab of this is supposedly equal to 300 bioballs. from what i know it's like a bunch of glass fibers put together.

http://www.cellpore.com/


----------



## indecisive

I should have brought that 1" thick sheet i saw in the big als clearance bin for 5 bux!!!!!!


----------



## traumatic

I have a 4" x 10" x 10" block in my wet/dry. It's foam glass, very brittle and heavy. It works great, I just rinse it off once a month or so.

You can see it in this pic on the left:


----------



## Judazzz

High-surface biomedia is always expensive. It's synthetic, so manufacturing costs are included. Profit margins and the good reputation add to the price.

I use sintered glass as well - not these slabs but Ehfisubstrat (which is small rocklike pieces): the only reason I'm willing to pay the hefty price is because it is good stuff: low maintenance, easy to clean, and has a very large surface area for maximum biofiltration efficiency.
This stuff is basically the same, just in a different shape...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Judazzz said:


> High-surface biomedia is always expensive. It's synthetic, so manufacturing costs are included. Profit margins and the good reputation add to the price.
> 
> I use sintered glass as well - not these slabs but Ehfisubstrat (which is small rocklike pieces): the only reason I'm willing to pay the hefty price is because it is good stuff: low maintenance, easy to clean, and has a very large surface area for maximum biofiltration efficiency.
> This stuff is basically the same, just in a different shape...


 Ya I noticed they sold little cubes as well. I was considering putting this slab in my wetdry and wanted to see if it was worth the price tag


----------



## SerraNBAPygo

does this mean if you buy cell pore media u wont need filter cartridges.


----------



## elTwitcho

No, unfortunately it doesn't. The stuff isn't meant to be used as mechanical media and probably shouldn't be used as such


----------

